# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë ju rënqeth më tepër?

## Kryeplaku

Per cdo person ekzistojne gjera qe e mallengjejne, e emocionojne apo e bejne trupin e tij te rengjethet. Disa nga keto aspektet e mundeshme i kam sjellur ne sontazhin e mesiperm.... por sigurisht ekzistojn edhe mundesira te tjera qe mund te na i shpjegoni edhe vet...

flm

----------


## Prototype

Varrezat ....

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Pershendetje: Kryeplaku ke vendosur dy here Dicka tjeter kontakto me Moderatoret ose SMOD per ta rregulluar. 
Persa i perket temes nuk me rengjeth gje thjesht me bejne me emocione

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

LoL vetem vetja me termb

----------


## nausika

Nga titulli i temes kujtova se "rengjethja" do kishte nje kuptim disi negativ/makaber.  Per ate kuptim edhe do pergjigjem: 
Me rrengjeth poshtersia dhe veprimet katile, abuzimet mbi jeten njerezore dhe shkelja e te drejtave njerezore. 
Me rrengjeth edhe fakti qe shume nga ato qe permenda mesiper jane nje pjese e erret e natyres se njeriut. Me rrengjeth fakti qe me te vertete "njeriu eshte kafsha me e rrezikshme".

----------


## Prototype

> Nga titulli i temes kujtova se "rengjethja" do kishte nje kuptim disi negativ/makaber.  Per ate kuptim edhe do pergjigjem: 
> Me rrengjeth poshtersia dhe veprimet katile, abuzimet mbi jeten njerezore dhe shkelja e te drejtave njerezore. 
> Me rrengjeth edhe fakti qe shume nga ato qe permenda mesiper jane nje pjese e erret e natyres se njeriut. Me rrengjeth fakti qe me te vertete "njeriu eshte kafsha me e rrezikshme".


Shume mire e ke then nausika e meriton nje citim ...

----------


## Piranha

Mua me rengjeth nje dore qe gervish derrasen e zeze :perqeshje: 

P.S .....dhe avatari i Evelyn nuk eshte per tu lene pas...................

----------


## MiLaNiStE

well un votova per nje pejsazh i bukur po tashi e pash ene ket kur shikoni dike qe e dashuroni ose e keni pasur dashuruar apo simpatizuar kshuqe ene ket kisha per ta votu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Per mua eshte kur shof njerez qe vuajn nga semundje ose njerez ne rruge dhe kafshe neper rruge qe qajn per ndime dhe kur ajo ndime nuk vjen...

----------


## PINK

> Mua me rengjeth nje dore qe gervish derrasen e zeze
> 
> ..


Yep dhe mua , e ke parasysh ate te cjerren .. krrrr a papapa mishin puprrica puprrica ta ben ... jo nga qefi po nga sikleti ..lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> nje vajze e bukur nudo qe te thote me gisht 'eja'


looooooooool na fal po me duk shume qesharake

nejse sdi kete te zgjedh vetem rrengjethem kur kam ftoht  :ngerdheshje:  dhe sic tha Pirhana "Mua me rengjeth nje dore qe gervish derrasen e zeze" 

po ti permbahem temes...hmm "vizita e varrezave"

----------


## Piranha

> Yep dhe mua , e ke parasysh ate te cjerren .. krrrr a papapa mishin puprrica puprrica ta ben ... jo nga qefi po nga sikleti ..lol



dhe ti si e zellshme qe je na e perserit dhe na rengjeth per te dyten here...
une dhe kur e shkruajta po me dridheshin duart dhe mu ndriten leshrat e kokes perpjete :ngerdheshje:  ngaqe po e imagjinoja...lol....

----------


## PINK

Hahahahah Piranha vallaji i meritoje ca pike se me bere me qesh .. tani sapo behesha gati ta mbyllja forumin ... po sme lejon forumi te te jap me , se te kam dhene per kete muaj boll ..  :ngerdheshje: 

Mua me rrenqeth ... dentisti .. ja tani qe e mendoj dhe per 5 min do jem ne dore te tij .. papapapapa kur fut ato duart te goja ime me ato veglat e tij ... gjithe trupi me rrenqethet dhe tkurret njekohesisht ... nga frika frika  :ngerdheshje: 

Ika te dentisti now .. pray for me  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Piranha

> Hahahahah Piranha vallaji i meritoje ca pike se me bere me qesh .. tani sapo behesha gati ta mbyllja forumin ... po sme lejon forumi te te jap me , se te kam dhene per kete muaj boll .
> 
> Mua me rrenqeth ... dentisti .. ja tani qe e mendoj dhe per 5 min do jem ne dore te tij .. papapapapa kur fut ato duart te goja ime me ato veglat e tij ... gjithe trupi me rrenqethet dhe tkurret njekohesisht ... nga frika frika 
> 
> Ika te dentisti now .. pray for me


lol...cfare goje paske pas mi 


> kur fut ato duart te goja ime me ato veglat e tij


 gjigande :ngerdheshje: ......j/k
Fillo me te kafshuar se eshte metode e mire dhe jep rezultat :perqeshje: 
/me lutet per PINK
Pater noster che sei nei cieli
bla bla bla
bla bla bla
bej dentistin qe te dale gjalle nga ky takim

----------


## oiseau en vol

Bobo sa ne te thella na keni futur... bile duhet te mendojme tre pergjigje se ne fakt nuk dime ku ta fusim kete teme, tek filozofia, sociologjia apo psikologjia ? Hajde merre vesh hapesin ose hapesen e temes, me siguri ka qene me hapese ne dore... hapese shishesh e kam fjalen...

Nejse, pergjigjet jane keto :

ne filozofi : me rrenqeth... me rrenqeth... pastaj rrenqethem... e me pas nuk rrenqethem më... kaq e pati, nuk zgjat shume filozofia  :pa dhembe:  

ne sociologji : me rrenqeth koncepti marksist-leninist i familjes, nje familje e maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadhe pa prinder... :i qetë:  

ne psikologji : me rrenqeth fakti qe kam filluar te mos rrenqethem me... siç duket kam filluar te ve luspa... nje here pupla e tani luspa, hajde merre vesh, por ska gje, me te shumtit edhe une...

----------


## BRADYKININ

Me rrenqeth zhurma e instrumentit qe te gerryen dhembet dentistja....jasht mase me trondit sepse me rikujton femijerine kur na i rregullonin ato dhembe e ta jipte dhimbja ne tru....

hah pink, qenkemi njesoj.  :buzeqeshje:  Tani po e lexoj postimin tend. Se mos thuash se te vodha mendimin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dara

*Muzika dhe Lotet e te tjereve*

----------


## romeoOOO

*nje fshat ose rruge e madhe me banesa ku nuk shikon asnje njeri!*

----------


## sonnyinter

nuk e di cfare me rrenqeth.  kur fillova te shkruaj u mendova gjate, por nuk arriva ne ndonje pergjigje finale.  arsyeja pse u pergjigja?  ndoshta per ta justifikuar kohen qe u mendova.  ndoshta me rrenqeth fakti qe nuk e di cfare me rrenqeth.  vetem ndoshta.  nuke di me siguri

----------


## Prototype

Femijet e vegjel te semure , varferia ....

----------

